# What Mod Next???



## Black Beast (Oct 31, 2006)

i just ordered the lpe cold air intake and the slp skip shift eliminator for my 06 what next? thanx for all yalls info on my last post


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Black Beast said:


> i just ordered the lpe cold air intake and the slp skip shift eliminator for my 06 what next? thanx for all yalls info on my last post


Lose the mufflers. Trust me.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Short shift kit, too. I've got a B&M and it's fantastic.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes yes yes, shift kit! That's the mod I wish I had done FIRST! I didn't go with the B&M though, because of the earlier troubles w/them. There are several options available though. The stock shifter is gummy and the throws between gears are miles apart...after the switch, the 6-speed drives like it SHOULD HAVE driven from the factory. 
Then, you can go with upgraded mufflers...or just chuck the ones you've got and run straight pipes if you're brave or like a lot of noise. high-flow cats are good. Superchargers/turbos are very nice. Or you could just throw the whole LS2 in the trash and upgrade to an LS7. mwa ha ha ha ha! :cool 
Good luck with your mods and keep us posted about what you decide to do.


----------

